# Cell Phones!



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I know that I'm behind times, but I just purchased my first cell phone over the weekend. I see these things every where and swore I would never, but I did. At this point I'm still trying to figure out all the functions and such.

_So am I the last person on earth to have one?_

_What is your take on this mania?... Are you for or against?_

I know that here in NC that they are in the process of passing a law that while driving you have to use a hands free device and if you are under 18 you can not use one while driving, if you do and are caught it is a $100 fine.

_What type of laws are in your state for cell phone use?_


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a cell phone only for emergencies -- and it sure came in handy last month when I had a tire blow out on I-85. I have a plan for only 20 minutes a month, and usually don't even use that much. I'm not a phone person anyway -- much rather IM or email. In fact, I can honestly say I hate the phone. It's something I use at work. bah. Anyway, I do think cell phones are great for emergencies and for directions when one is lost driving. Really can't live without them for that reason. Now, if only I could surf the web on them for $10 a month, unlimited..hehe. Oh well, I keep dreaming.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have one, but ONLY because my sister switched to her fiance's provider and I am finishing her plan for her. Once it's over I will revert back to no cellphone. 

They are a plague on our society IMO...at least how most people use them. It's become socially acceptable to be hanging out with friends and have one of them answer their phone midway through conversation and go off and talk to whomever. It takes all my grace not to grab the phone and stomp on it or throw it into heavy traffic. 

I suppose I'm an exception though as it seems most everyone has one...especially in my 20 something age group.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

No cell phones here. Been there, done that, hate em. Plus can always borrow someones if need be.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They are a curse. I am happy to be free from phone calls most of the day. They can always leave messages on my home or office phone. 

All my students have them and they are on them all the time talking just because they are paying for the damn things, and so they have to use them. I am getting used to seeing people wandering around apparently talking to themselves. Such important conversations! In the supermarket I hear, "I am in aisle four, now." I did not enjoy eating my lunch at a resturant recently where somebody else near me was loudly and nastily firing some poor employee. 

Now they are coming out with models attached to your head! Ten years from now my students are going to be wired like the Borg, and it will be a real challange to disconnect them for an exam. 

I hear that cell phone viruses are on the way that will activate your phone at 4:00 AM and spread themselves at your expense to everybody on your caller list. Spam is on the way, too. This is vey biological. The parasites are keeping up with the evolution of their hosts.


----------



## SV650S RIDER (Apr 27, 2005)

I have had more cell phones than i can remember. 

I was a truck driver for a while and it was good so the wife [smilie=w: could get me any time (she was pregnant wife our first).

Now i work in sales and carry the thing 24/7. I should admit that i hardly ever use it, but it is very handy. We have Pre Paid in Australia, and i buy about $30.00 of calls every 3 months or so.


----------



## The_Holy_Bull (Apr 27, 2005)

I dont have one, and realy dont wont one. I hate it when im talking to somone and there cell phone rings and then I have to sit there and look stupid for a bit wile they talk. Cant stand that arrrggg.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Over here everyone has a cell phone.

It is illegal to drive and talk on a cell phone without a hands-free setup of some kind.

And yes, people are extremely rude or ignorant re the use of these things. If I'm in a meeting or having a conversation with someone, I turn the thing *off*. Seems like most people don't know that there is an off button. In business meetings I politely ask the participant(s) to turn off their cell phones, even if its with a customer. Funnily enough, I've never had anyone get pissed off or not turn off their phone.

All cell phone subscriptions here come with voicemail so people can leave me a message if they try to call me and the phone is off.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

> All my students have them and they are on them all the time talking just because they are paying for the damn things, and so they have to use them. I am getting used to seeing people wandering around apparently talking to themselves. Such important conversations! In the supermarket I hear, "I am in aisle four, now."


I had a professor that would excuse a student from class if he ever heard a cellphone or saw someone messing with one in class. Needless to say, he was one of my favorites.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Is this a real topic? I can remember people saying the same thing bout the internet, bout digital cable, about laptops, about contacts, and of course.. 3 watts per gallon. 

Its no different than having a Cordless Land Line in the house. Do people still pay for that?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

A cordless land line? Not sure what that is. Cell phones by the way do not work at my house, one has to drive a short way before they can get a signal. No cable out here, either.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I never had one until I married my husband 7 years ago. He was a self-employed contractor and had one for his business. He got me one for Valentines day the first year we were married and I haven't been without one since. I must admit that I like the idea that if I am running late and need to call home I can or if I have car problems I can get the help I need without having to wait until somebody misses me and comes looking.

I also like the idea that now that my daughter is driving (late at night from work) that I can give her mine and I don't have to worry if she has trouble on the way home or something. This has happened twice in less than a year and it has been a real relief knowing that she is somewhat safe.

I got my hubby an earbud for his a while back and I feel better knowing that he can keep both hands on the wheel and now get quite so distracted while driving and talking. He loves it as well.

Cordless land line = Cordless home phone :razz:


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

trenac said:


> _So am I the last person on earth to have one?_
> _What is your take on this mania?... Are you for or against?_
> _What type of laws are in your state for cell phone use?_


Nope.

I've owned one since 2000. I used to take a lot of taxis in a place where you can't just flag them down, so it came in very handy at times. Even now, most of my business is done over the cell, and all my contact info on the Net has my cell as the only phone. So I'd say I am for it.

None yet, but they really need a hands-free law. Literally, I can drive down the road and 2 out of 5 drivers are trying to steer while holding a tiny little box against their heads. Very disturbing, which is why I went over to the Light Side and bought a Bluetooth handsfree headset. If I cause a wreck, it'll be because I lost traction, not because I got a crick in my neck.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

A cordless landline, I guess I should've been more specific. How bout a Cordless reciever that is working from a land line. Ya know like the ones that almost work to the mailbox!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

skinns said:


> Is this a real topic? I can remember people saying the same thing bout the internet, bout digital cable, about laptops, about contacts, and of course.. 3 watts per gallon.
> 
> Its no different than having a Cordless Land Line in the house. Do people still pay for that?


I couldn't disagree more. It's WAY different than a cordless land-line. If people want to talk on the phone in the privacy of their own home then so be it. Talking on the phone in their house doesn't involve me. When you have company over and the phone rings do you take the call or do you ask if you can call back because you have company over? I sure do hope for the sake of your company that you call them back later and socialize with your company.

MY issue is the rude behavior that has become acceptable while using a cellphone. You mean to tell me it doesn't bother you when you hang out with friends and they get a call right there in the middle of a conversation and have the gull to answer it? Or if you've payed to eat out at a nice restaraunt with your significant other and people's phones are ringing all over the place. It's just rude, no ifs, ands, or buts, about it.

Again, I have nothing against the device itself and can see it's merit for convience; especially in emergencies. I'd say it's a safe estimate that 80% of all cellphone calls are unnessary mindless blather to make paying $40.00 a month for the stupid thing worth the money.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Why am I not surprised at the responses of the people here on APC? I think that's why I like this forum so much. I'm like PG, I hate phones. I would much rather talk to someone in person or correspond. I simply despise it when I'm in traffic and wonder why the person in front of me is driving like an idiot, only to realize they're too busy gabbing on their cell phone to pay attention to their driving  And I find it incredibly rude if someone answers their phone while I am talking to them. 

That said, I do own a cell phone :razz: It has never made a noise in its life though (it's set to vibrate when it's not set to be completely silent). There is an undeniable convenience factor, but it is seriously abused by too many people IMHO.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't even get me started on the misuse of cell phones..... I just have to shake my head when I see all these people who can't go anywhere without gabbing on the things.

I've owned one for several years, but it's always off unless it's being used to find someone in an airport or if I'm waiting for an important call and won't be near the phone. And as stated, for emergencies when I'm on the road so early in the morning.

I'm another one who doesn't care to just chat on the phone, and I use it only for business and necessary things. It drives people nuts when they're here and I let it ring if it's not someone I want to answer on the caller ID. I figure if they need something, they'll leave a message. ;-)
I keep trying to stress to some of my relatives that it's so much easier to communicate via e-mail so we can both do it at our convenience, unless it's something that needs an immediate answer.

There are no laws in this state for driving with phones or headsets, but I really, really think they're necessary.
I've had a few close calls with people not paying any attention to their driving while gabbing away.
We have one guy at work who is a tanker driver and he comes screaming through the parking lot with the phone on his ear and 80,000# of metal coming at you with no awareness of what he's doing. He almost nailed me one day when he wasn't watching, and they're supposed to since it's also a walk lane for some of us. I _really_ don't think it should be allowed in commercial vehicles at all while the thing is moving.
I also had a girl who completely missed the fact that there was a stop sign near town, and only missed me by inches. I caught it right away, floored it, and luckily my Explorer had the guts to get me out of the way, and even squealed the tires a bit... [smilie=k: LOL!

So, that's my take on it, albeit a bit too long.... ;-)

Oh, and congrats on joining the cell world Trena, it is a nice thing to have in many cases, as long as they're not abused.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> I couldn't disagree more. It's WAY different than a cordless land-line. If people want to talk on the phone in the privacy of their own home then so be it. Talking on the phone in their house doesn't involve me. When you have company over and the phone rings do you take the call or do you ask if you can call back because you have company over? I sure do hope for the sake of your company that you call them back later and socialize with your company.
> 
> MY issue is the rude behavior that has become acceptable while using a cellphone. You mean to tell me it doesn't bother you when you hang out with friends and they get a call right there in the middle of a conversation and have the gull to answer it? Or if you've payed to eat out at a nice restaraunt with your significant other and people's phones are ringing all over the place. It's just rude, no ifs, ands, or buts, about it. .


Actually it doesn't bother me at all. Usually when I am with friends or family and were eating or out in public, the phone call is someone that is on there way, or its us telling them that plans have changed. Now if someone calls who is not at that importance at the time, then yeah, why answer it, I can get the message later.

Sounds like you circle yourself with the wrong people, and yeah, if my wife or anybody from my family calls me, when I am talking to a friend you bet I am going to answer it..

So majority of people here that hate cell phones, also own one as well, And none of you have never ever talked on there cell phone while in the car or at public place.... r i g h t.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It seems that most hate the things although you my have one yourself, the #1 reason rudeness. 

I hate when people in public talk as loud as they can, like everyone else wants to hear what they have to say. 

Just recently in a company meeting with the owner talking a girl received a cell phone call and had the gall to answer it. Of course she got the look from the owner.

I myself don't care about talking on the phone that much either, at least not for long periods. The reasons my husband and I decided to get one is for the convenience, long distance calls and emergency's on the road.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Pssssh.

Any derision toward cell phones stems from an inability to understand how to work them


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a cell phone and have had one for many years. I don't usually carry it unless my wife is out of town on business. It can be very helpful in certain situations. It can also be a nuisance which is why I don't give my number out to many folks. One of the nice things about leaving the house or the office is I don't have to hear the phone ring!

However, one thing I see in reading the posts here is everyone blaming the cell phone like it is the phone's fault! Why isn't anyone blaming the parents who did not instill proper social values in their children? 

I believe the cell phone has caused people to be more and more rude over time. We used to have to plan ahead to do things and make sure we show up at a certain time. The cell phone now allows us to be late and simply call and let someone know we will be late. While in certain situations this can be a blessing, in most cases it gives us a buffer and we know it...we know we don't have to be punctual...we can simply call and let someone know we will be late. 

In my opinion the cell phone has become an "excuse" in our society. It is not the cell phone I dislike, but the rude people who use them!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

MatPat said:


> It is not the cell phone I dislike, but the rude people who use them!


Exactly.


----------

